# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  MD5 is dead !

## drongo

*We announce two different Win32 executable files with different functionality         but identical MD5 hash values. This shows that trust in MD5 as a tool for         verifying software integrity, and as a hash function used in code signing,         has become questionable.
Read more
*

----------


## XP user

Let this not discourage you. To calculate much stronger hashes than the outdated MD5, you can use HashCalc. It's free and supports MD2, MD4, MD5, SHA-1, SHA-2 (256, 384, 512), RIPEMD-160, PANAMA, TIGER, ADLER32, CRC32. It can work with files up to 15 GB. It works with all possible extensions.

Paul

----------


## EASTER

> *We announce two different Win32 executable files with different functionality but identical MD5 hash values. This shows that trust in MD5 as a tool for verifying software integrity, and as a hash function used in code signing, has become questionable.*
> *Read more*


 
Do you feel the same on SHA-1?

I long have made and still do make use of Integrity Checker app that originated in Win98 era and depend on it for reporting equal/unequal changes or matches when scanning files of many sorts.

EASTER

----------

